# Space Hulk..



## Moronik (Jun 24, 2013)

coming soon!

http://www.game-debate.com/news/?news=6669&game=Space+Hulk&title=Space+Hulk+Dev+Chat+And+Hands+On

I can't wait..... i used to play the board game as a kid in the 80s. It was flippin fantastic!!!
So I'm very glad to see a board-game accurate computer game on its way


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 24, 2013)

Moronik said:


> coming soon!
> 
> http://www.game-debate.com/news/?news=6669&game=Space Hulk&title=Space Hulk Dev Chat And Hands On
> 
> ...


 

They were beatin by about 20 years 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_Hulk_(video_game)

But, nice to see a remake


----------



## Moronik (Jun 24, 2013)

yeah but the previous video game wasnt faithfull to the board game... was it?  
i never played it


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 24, 2013)

It was faithful in that you died begging for mercy more often than not 

Looks pretty good anyway, nice to see Hulk and Warhammer Quest given a new lease of life, needs to get put on Android though.


----------



## agricola (Jun 24, 2013)

Moronik said:


> yeah but the previous video game wasnt faithfull to the board game... was it?
> i never played it


 
Both the original and the (far superior) sequel _Vengeance of the Blood Angels_ were very faithful to the boardgame - in VOTBA you could even play the actual board game missions.

As for this, not sure about the turn-based aspect - one of the best things about the 90s games was that you could watch your squadmates get picked off one by one in real time, having it happen at the end of a couple of turns will be far less scary.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 24, 2013)

*suscribes to thread*


----------



## Moronik (Jun 24, 2013)

true enough...  would be great if you could watch replays, which played out in real time... as much as a turn based game can, anyway..


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 5, 2013)

Oop. 

Out on iOS @£7, with a massive (for iOS) 1.9gb DL size. 

Not at all tempted by the full version (not whilst it's >£20 and yet to be discounted *despite* the abominable reviews) but this is more than enough to tempt me


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 5, 2013)

There is only one way to play Space Hulk


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 5, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


> Oop.
> 
> Out on iOS @£7, with a massive (for iOS) 1.9gb DL size.
> 
> Not at all tempted by the full version (not whilst it's >£20 and yet to be discounted *despite* the abominable reviews) but this is more than enough to tempt me



A lot of games huge these days...tempted by this!


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 5, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> A lot of games huge these days...tempted by this!


Name three iOS games with equivalent or larger DLs file sizes


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 5, 2013)

Magic the Gathering 2012
Magic the Gathering 2013
Magic the Gathering 2014


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 5, 2013)

But seriously there's more than a few which are 1-2 gigs these days, tons that are .5-1 gig too. I should know I'm constantly deleting games on my 16gig iPad to play stuff!


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 5, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Magic the Gathering 2012
> Magic the Gathering 2013
> Magic the Gathering 2014





Kid_Eternity said:


> But seriously there's more than a few which are 1-2 gigs these days, tons that are .5-1 gig too. I should know I'm constantly deleting games on my 16gig iPad to play stuff!


You either don't understand the difference between DL size and game file size, or are referring to three games that have nothing to do with the "magic: the gathering" apps I'm finding on the App Store.

1.2 < 1.9. Traditionally.

E2a: though now I'm connected to my home wifi network, I can add that it's a 3.4gb installed file. Tbf, I appreciate that file size is far from being a reliable proxy of game / gfx complexity and quality. But I do have a sneaky interest nonetheless.


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 5, 2013)

This is a game with a very sexy intro.

E2a: and an incredibly beautiful interface.

Not sure about the gameplay yet,.. Mission 1, all genestealers killed on over watch, and *every single kill* was: 1) a one-shot kill (on "roll a 6 to hit"); and 2) resulted in my bolster jamming?!

Perhaps this is intro stuff.

E2a: ah, yes, in 12 rolls of a D6, my terminators rolled nothing but 6s. 

I presume this will not last. 

Also: IAPs prominent, hmmm.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 5, 2013)

You want to watch out for those jamming bolsters. Keep you up all night, they will, with their free jazz improvisation.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 6, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


> You either don't understand the difference between DL size and game file size, or are referring to three games that have nothing to do with the "magic: the gathering" apps I'm finding on the App Store.
> 
> 1.2 < 1.9. Traditionally.
> 
> E2a: though now I'm connected to my home wifi network, I can add that it's a 3.4gb installed file. Tbf, I appreciate that file size is far from being a reliable proxy of game / gfx complexity and quality. But I do have a sneaky interest nonetheless.



I remember a time when you had a sense of humour...what happened to that bloke?


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 6, 2013)

I'd like to see a Proletarian Democracy game based on the original board game, in honour of China's moon shot.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 6, 2013)

Downloaded this earlier, will have a play and report back.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 8, 2013)

Its rubbish.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 8, 2013)

Haven't played yet why do you say that?


----------



## Moronik (Dec 9, 2013)

No, its good. The devs are still ironing some things out...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 9, 2013)

Such as?


----------



## Moronik (Dec 10, 2013)

cant remember... take a look at their steam page, they are very hands on and give frequent updates. Possibly the best communication between devs and the public i have ever seen.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 13, 2013)

This game has slightly redeemed itself. It's good bus ipad fodder. Although when I was playing it no one sat next to me (and it was standing room only) I had a shower that day and everything... Still it's buggy and slow. Maybe it'd be better on an ipad air... better add that to the list of incredibly tenuous reasons to get one..


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 14, 2013)

New update for the iPad version, just played the first mission, quite fun although it does lack that element of banter as you sit around with your mates chatting/goading etc!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 14, 2013)

Jesus it's as much as a bastard to play as the board game!


----------



## mrs quoad (May 22, 2014)

Steam: £4.74 ATM.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 22, 2014)

will this be on android please?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 23, 2014)

No idea. Just got it back on my iPad after a break to check out the dlc. Great game that's perfect for the tablet.


----------

